# short schedule SE or long schedule SE?



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

When you guys filed in the past did you use either of these forms? Which is better, etc. Thank you in advance!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> When you guys filed in the past did you use either of these forms? Which is better, etc. Thank you in advance!


*please note this is for 2014*. The 2015 form is not ready yet but the draft can be found here https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-dft/f1040sse--dft.pdf on the IRS site. The $117,000 limit will be $118,500 for 2015.
*Step 1: Determine if you can use the short Schedule SE*
First, follow this chart from the Schedule SE. An example for an Uber driver who made $50,000 and had no other income:


They received wages, so follow the yes path to start
They did not make more than $117,000
They did not receive tips that were unreported (since all were reported through the 1099-K)
They did not receive a Form 8919
They were not part of a religious order
They are likely not using an optional method (most independent contractors use the cash basis of accounting - learn more about if you're on the cash or accrual basis of accounting)
They did not have church income
Thus, they can use the Short Schedule SE


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> When you guys filed in the past did you use either of these forms? Which is better, etc. Thank you in advance!


Short is better, less complicated. Follow the chart given above (which I believe is also found in the IRS instructions) to determine if you qualify. Most people will qualify for the short form.

Regardless of which one you use, the result will be the same anyways. So I wouldn't put too much thought into it.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> Short is better, less complicated. Follow the chart given above (which I believe is also found in the IRS instructions) to determine if you qualify. Most people will qualify for the short form.
> 
> Regardless of which one you use, the result will be the same anyways. So I wouldn't put too much thought into it.


I fully agree, simply = better haha

Since we don't get tips since the tip is "included" lol I will be using the short schedule. You know, I want to thank you for always responding and giving advice. That is very cool and helpful of you. I hope this in turn nets you additional business, you deserve it man.


----------

